
Ask HN: CMS for Saas Product - patroqueeet
Dear, I&#x27;m looking for simple solution to add a landing page, pages with documentation and pricing page. I checked, Wordpress, google, instapage, Django CMS. I don&#x27;t want to code, just enter the content into some nice design... what should I use?
======
csallen
What about Squarespace? I've heard good things from friends who've used it.

